# Anyone else in the east getting worried about their hay crop?



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's only been one 6 day period this spring that we could make hay, last week was it. We've had off and on rain since last Sat., 2" so far this week. Our Oats were so thick and great looking 2 weeks ago. We mowed the 2 fields that were ready last Tues. and baled it Thurs. Wife just came in from checking on a Holstein that's due anyday and said I don't think have to worry about the Oats standing, the downpour we had this evening even took down the tall fescue. Looks like we're going be planting extra soybeans for hay next month if we can get in the field, in a month we'll probably be begging for rain. Oh well that's farming!


----------



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

I know what you mean!! The weather here has been exceptionally cool compared to last couple years for the end of may!! As far as the rain we have been fortunate to get what we need when we need it. We just need hot weather, at least in the 80s or 90s like normal. I mowed some clover tonight and don't know if it will be dry by Sat or not. Can't win for losing! Have fun fighting momma nature!!


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

diddent mo nothing yet not warm enough for dry hay around here yet besides is to wet.....thinking i might do baglege for a early crop next year? anyone do baglege? .....Chris.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got 120 out of 160 acre baled last week that I cut. I think the other 40 acres is almost "clean" enough to bale now! Had over 4" of rain since Monday morning. Still no corn or beans planted. Neighbors thought I was goofy for making hay instead of planting. Got to go where the money is though!


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

Definatley interesting spring. All of my customers are chompin at the bit. But moisture every couple of days. I went ahead and swathed 180 acres of alfalfa yesterday.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

We mowed a bunch of Winter Rye for decorative and landscapers straw. Mowed 15 acres of nice orchard and got it put up nice. Gonna go at hard this weekend mowing. Hopefully 50-100 acres. Keep your fingers crossed. Plus topdressing and planting of 30 acres of sunflowers, planting some Teff grass on another 10 acres...not too much going on..lol


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

I green cut 200 acres over 17 days. Only 9 days I felt I could get out there with out leaving ruts.

I got 500 acres large round bailed but only got 3/4 of it put up before it started to rain on me. Once I can get it moved I'll put it up for sale.

I have a 300 acres of alfalfa clover should have already been cut. If I don't get it up soon I will not get the second and third and when I'm lucky a forth cutting of small squares that like to get.

Every time the weather looks like it will be nice for a few days the phone starts ringing off the hook wanting me to bail there hay.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They're saying we're going to have 4 clear days, starting tomorrow, before the rain comes back in 
but it's so wet you barely walk across the yard much less get into a field.


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

I got 2 tractors ready to go cut the alfalfa. We will start cutting after breakfast, and I’m sure I will have to ted it a time or two before we can get it round bailed for the first cutting.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Hardly have anything planted. We were able to bale a little because it was to wet to do anything else. Customers are starting to call asking when I will get to them. It is not going to be a walk in the park.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

This sucks! 70% chance of rain today. Need to go run tedder over 40 acres to break windrows up before it smothers the regrowth. Hopefully the ground will support the old Super H on the tedder!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Mowing today, weatherman gives me until Monday evening...rained Wed and Thursday was cool and damp, lousy drying weather. Friday was decent drying weather. Chance of scattered rain, but going anyway here in North Central IN. Sunday looks good, although humid as always in IN. Have 47 acres of mine and custom to finish in this area. Think I am going to round bale a bunch of the first cut here. At least the custom work is all round bales. Tha helps alot. Good luck.

Haybaler 101...have to post a pic of your super H...like those old farmalls.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> This sucks! 70% chance of rain today. Need to go run tedder over 40 acres to break windrows up before it smothers the regrowth. Hopefully the ground will support the old Super H on the tedder!


Do you really tedder with a Super H? We have one, mostly it just sits collecting dust. It's restored but doesn't get much use. FIL bought it a couple years before he passed last year, hasn't been started since. He had wanted one since he was a kid.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Have not baled a thing. I have over 400 acres to get started on but I have learned just to be patient and wait. We don't get a whole lot done in my area until about mid June anyways.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> Do you really tedder with a Super H? We have one, mostly it just sits collecting dust. It's restored but doesn't get much use. FIL bought it a couple years before he passed last year, hasn't been started since. He had wanted one since he was a kid.


Oh yeah! Super H does fine on 4 basket Kuhn tedder. Run in 4th gear (could be a little faster) but tractor is light so good on soft fields. Also rake with 1954 Super MTA on NH HT154 14 wheel rake. Again 4th gear, full throttle and can run in low 5th on some big smooth fields when the ground firms up. (This isn't your ordinary M though, in case you are wondering. It has been to the doctor and has about 75 hp thanks to an M & W stroker kit. Also use a 1948 M and a 1953 Super M with loaders. Both have ps, wide fronts, and live hydraulics with three remotes and are weighted to 10,000 lbs each. The old farmalls are simple and Dad can keep them running for me.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

haybaler101: That sounds sweet. I wish our Super H was a wide front end.I 
currently don't tedder, I use the 574 with the Rollabar rake.

We still can't get but 2-3 days without rain. I honestly believe I would get 
stuck if I went into the Oats fields today.

The other problem I'm facing this week is I have to have a test called a 
Discogram, they're telling me I have take it easy for 2-3 days after the test, 
it involves injecting contrast into my wornout disc between L4 and L5, i hear
it's a pretty rough test. They're talking about doing disc fusion or a disc 
replacement.

My wife says she's going to mow it all down this Thur. weather premitting. 
They're calling for 60% Wed. and 50% Thur. then they say it's going to hit 
us again next Tue. and Wed.


----------



## ddivinia (May 8, 2009)

We got a cutting of oates and rye early and were pretty excited about things. The coastal is looking good, but we need more rain.

D.


----------



## JD4430 (May 27, 2009)

We are getting a little worried here in NJ. I only got about 7 acres in so far of orchardgrass. Although it was very nice stuff I still have over 90 acres to go on the first cutting. The orchardgrass is getting more mature everyday as we get rain after rain. We have had rain for the past 2 weeks off and on. I had 10 acres down that got destroyed and I believe today is the 9th time it has gotten rained on. Fun Fun!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure how long it's gonna keep raining, but some dry weather would be nice. I've got about 100 acres of o-grass that is ready to turn brown as soon as the sun comes back out, and anothe 100 acres of mixed hay that is ready to go, and about 80 more of plain alfalfa that is ready to bloom, and so are the weeds that have gotten enough water to grow..... When the rear axle on the balewagon bottomed out, I stopped moving the last time - when I opened the door, the water was bubbling out of the ground.... I guess it was wet!

Rodney


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We got a .25" yesterday and 2.9" today and it's raining again right now. You can hardly walk through the yard without rubber boots on. I think we'll just combine at least one Oats field and try and salvage the other if that's even possible now. They're say it's going to be clear this Sat. and Sun. and then a chance of rain everyday next week. I don't see any sun next week.

NOAA forecast:

Monday: A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms after noon. Partly cloudy, with a high near 89. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Monday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 66.

Tuesday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 85. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Tuesday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 65. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Wednesday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 86. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Wednesday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 64. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 85. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 65. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 86.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Ya know, up 'til now I've been able to get 2 cuttings off my field, but I'm beginning to think this year it might just be 1 cutting only. Got the same problem here; on again, off again rain and not warm enough temps in between to get the stuff dried if I was to cut. But I suppose I don't have near the worries you folks who are still needing to plant the corn and beans do.


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

I think i'm gonna have to get a job pretty soon if we can't get any hay made. Got 45 acres of orchard grass in last week. The hay looked amazing, best first cutting i've ever made. Yields were about 75% of normal, but the quality will make up for it. Also got about 25 acres of timothy alf. made. Lost forty acres of grass, and 25 acres of alf. in the last storm. We were supposed to have till tues. night, rain started at 7:45 am tues. morning, sun came out, we tedded again, raked, pulled the baler into the fields, then all hell broke loose. 1/2 an inch in 20 minutes at about 2:00. Seems as the technology gets better for the weather service, the people who interperated the data get dumber, and can't get the predictions even close to whats really going on. By this time last year we had about 12,000 bales in the barn. This year i've got about 3,600.

Anyone got a job for me? 
Kit


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

hmm i posted twice


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

I just had manure put on the 300 acres of alfalfa. I now have my 1,000 acres cut, part of it sold, and what's not sold has buyers when the tests come in on it Monday. My yields are up about 50% of what my first cuts are but I was not able to cut them at there peak.

The 200 I green bailed that was about 5' tall when I cut it. With 20 some days of growth it's about 2' high so it's looking good.

I got paid to cut 50 acres yesterday and will bail and load the small square bails on Monday I hope.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

So far just this month, June, we've had 3.55" already. I guess it could be worse, I hear some 
places in Florida have had 30" in the last two weeks according to yesterdays 
"US Farm Report" TV show. One the up side is I believe you could sit a watch the 
corn and see it growing, it actually got a little sun on it yesterday.

Now are we going to be able to get our Soybeans and Millet in for fall hay? That No-Till drill is 
looking better everyday, just can't swing right now, already bought too much this year!


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We're not in the east, but that doesn't mean we're not worried too. I worry until the barns are full and the hay sold- then I find something else to worry about. Made about 30 ac of fescue/rye/festulolium-real nice hay, medicore yield. Ground was and is very wet, got the bale wagon stuck a number of times, and managed to put quite a few ruts in a pretty nice field. Barely got everything picked up and in the barn before a freak system of thunderstorms came through and dumped about 2" of rain. Was going to mow another 30 ac the day before the storms rolled in-but the bale wagon fiasco pushed me back a day or two-so we didn't get any hay wet. Won't have enough heat or dry days to make any dry hay in the next two weeks if the forecast is right. Might see if I can a custom guy in to make us some haylage-or just hope for the best and take what we get which will most likely be over-ripe orchard grass and ok timothy- and maybe a second cutting of our rye/fescue mix field- sure hope it ends up green in the bale.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We're not in the east, but that doesn't mean we're not worried too. I worry until the barns are full and the hay sold- then I find something else to worry about. Made about 30 ac of fescue/rye/festulolium-real nice hay, medicore yield. Ground was and is very wet, got the bale wagon stuck a number of times, and managed to put quite a few ruts in a pretty nice field. Barely got everything picked up and in the barn before a freak system of thunderstorms came through and dumped about 2" of rain. Was going to mow another 30 ac the day before the storms rolled in-but the bale wagon fiasco pushed me back a day or two-so we didn't get any hay wet. Won't have enough heat or dry days to make any dry hay in the next two weeks if the forecast is right. Might see if I can a custom guy in to make us some haylage-or just hope for the best and take what we get which will most likely be over-ripe orchard grass and ok timothy- and maybe a second cutting of our rye/fescue mix field- sure hope it ends up green in the bale.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We're getting ready to go mow about 10 acres of Oats. I see a possible window in the forecast and we're just going to have to take the chance. We'll try to bale Thur. weather permitting. This field wound up with a bit of Raggedy Robin and a bit Saw grass in it so maybe they'll be some green to it. Last weeks rain took some of it down so I'll just have to see what I can do with it. The Oats are so mature we'll probably lose the seed anyway.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Long range shows no rain until June 20. I'm sure that will change but for now, it's time to go. Cut ~100 today. Plan to cut ~100 a day until the forcast shows rain.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here it comes again. We've had .8" since last Wed. and looks like we're going to get hammered 
tonight. They said there was 2 tornadoes SW of here earlier this evening from 2 supercells.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally planted corn last week for the first time. No beans yet. Baled 40 rnd and 150 square. we have not had a 4 day period with out rain since late march. Currently it rains daily. Maybe a drizzle but it is raining. too much moisture in the atmosphere. Hoping for a break in the weather pattern next week, but it will take a 5 day period to dry up. I have never experienced a season like this. But if it was easy everyone we be doing it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess you could say we got lucky last night and only got 0.5". From the looks of the radar I was expecting to get much more. It's drizzling again this morning. The Soybeans and Millet are patiently waiting in bags in the shed. Our 56 round bales in the field have been rained 4 times since last week, was hoping to have them in and covered by now. It looks like we might get a break starting Sat. through next Thur. there's only one day with a 30% chance of isolated storms. Hopefully with that window we can finish the Combining and get the beans and millet drilled in. The corn is growing at a phenomenal rate even with very little sun. We've got a field that only got rough bog harrowed back in the spring, nearly got stuck in a few spots it was so wet and then rains came and nothing else got done to it, the Foxtail is growing like mad on it, so it may get baled. It will be slow going over that rough ground but with the way this season is shaping up we're going to bale whatever we can, who knows what this fall will bring, last fall we had like 7" of rain 24 hours.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

rank said:


> Long range shows no rain until June 20. I'm sure that will change but for now, it's time to go. Cut ~100 today. Plan to cut ~100 a day until the forcast shows rain.


That went well. We dodged a couple of bullets and managed to get 350 - 400 acres in the barn. Supposed to be 4 days of rain now.


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

rain again in the northeast this morning dont look good the rest of this week mabey next week it will turn around?







.....Chris......


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am not worried anymore....I am going to start growing rice instead.....lol This is some of the worst weather I have ever seen here. I have no idea how many inches of rain in the last week, but I know its more than 6". Errrr


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

People always ask if I'm worried about getting my hay up.I always respond if I worried I'd be nuts.Hard not to worry but you can't do anything about the weather.On second thought maybe I am a little nuts.LOL


----------



## chewbacca2264 (Feb 11, 2009)

We managed to get about 300 small square bales in yesterday. Really hated to cut but had to risk it, thank god for the silo-guard even the best bales were running 16-17% moisture. Some was up 22-25% but baled up fine. We managed to stack the drier and have roughly 50 bales set out to sweat, I was told with the silo-guard you could stack right up to 21% so that is what we are doing. Hopefully gonna keep 90% which considering the weather is pretty good. I have never seen anything like this weather, we all complained last year but this year has been far worse. We have had 3 days this june where we have been rain free.........absolutely unbelievable. Hoping for a break next week but at this point I give up watching extended forecasts!!!!

Tim


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

chewbacca2264 said:


> I have never seen anything like this weather, we all complained last year but this year has been far worse. We have had 3 days this june where we have been rain free.........absolutely unbelievable.


Where are you located Tim?


----------



## chewbacca2264 (Feb 11, 2009)

rank said:


> Where are you located Tim?


Sorry been offline for a bit, we are located just south of Cooperstown by about 20 min. Good ol Central NY.

Tim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Had a small piece of beans to spray, got rained out half way threw, man im truly going to lose it.Their 12 oclock rain turned into a 9oclock rain.
THOMAS


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ain't even funny here anymore. Two storms this week, Thursday morning 3.5 inches of rain, 3/4" hail and 60+mph wind all in less than hour. Friday night another 2..25 inches of rain. That's at least 10 inches since memorial day. Haven't make any 1st cut grass hay yet, all the second cut alfalfa is at least a week past due. Beans to replant, corn messed up. Worse mess I have ever seen.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well all the soybeans and millet are planted as of today and wouldn't you know it only a slight chance 
of a shower over the next 10 days. Oh well we should finish Combining tomorrow, get the straw baled 
hopefully and then get everything cleaned up and the wife and I might hit the road for a few days, 
maybe drive up into Shenandoah Valley area, she's never been up through there.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well as planned the combining got finished yesterday and we baled the straw this evening and just need 
to bring in the last round bales we baled.

BTW: Did someone ask it to stop raining?


----------



## bobcat753 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone in Southern Ontario get 1st cut in? The weather has been sucking lately and next week doesnt look much better! All I know is I gotta get it cut and soon!


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

If this spring has taught me anything its patience. Thankfully I have a "real" job to keep the bills paid. Still waiting to finish first cut Orchardgrass with the second cut coming up soon. Oats that were planted to feed cows, lost quarter of the field the rest is gonna be straw before I can cut it. It has been interesting around here


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

There is a chance of rain to day but I sent 2 guys out to cut the field I green cut. About half of it will go into my barn for storage but I'll be selling the rest.

The thing I keep thinking what people will think when I tell them it was a second cut bail from the first of July.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

bobcat753 said:


> Anyone in Southern Ontario get 1st cut in? The weather has been sucking lately and next week doesnt look much better! All I know is I gotta get it cut and soon!


We passed the 1/2 way mark last week. We started June 2 and so far have ~800 acres done. 1,650 3x3x8's. No rain on any of it.

We've been throwing everything we have at it. Cut (double crimped), macerate (crush stem & remove wax), ted to fan it out flat, ted again to expose the bottom of the windrow, rake 2:1, bale. This week we cut alfalfa/red clover/timothy on Wednesday 8:30 am. It was 18% Thursday at 2pm. I baled it at 12% today (Friday 1:30 pm).

This is a brutal amount of work but can't make dry hay any other way unless you let it get rained on. We're only getting 3 day weather windows but I consider myself lucky to have even that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow^ impressive to say the least. I make about 150-160 by myself and started May 20th to get ahead of some wild oats. I still have 24 acres to go as off today, but after walking the field I'm really leary of driving on it yet. So far have gotten it all baled without getting it rained on, but did have 114 bales bales get rained on before I could get em in storage, all round bales so a few sunny days and no big deal.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Wow^ impressive to say the least. I make about 150-160 by myself and started May 20th to get ahead of some wild oats. I still have 24 acres to go as off today, but after walking the field I'm really leary of driving on it yet. So far have gotten it all baled without getting it rained on, but did have 114 bales bales get rained on before I could get em in storage, all round bales so a few sunny days and no big deal.


Trying to do 160 acres all by yourself without rain? _That's_ impressive. We've got 7 guys working at this.

Had big plans for today but failed miserably. Wanted to get 120 acres tedded, raked and baled before the afternoon shower. Started tedding at 05:00 but noticed that the tedder was about to fly to pieces. Then there was a flat tire and a broken macerator. Finally got that all fixed and started baling at 1:00. Then the deal I got on some cheap twine bit me in the butt (ever had two strings go through the same needle?????). Then the acid applicator went screwy on me. Then, at 3:00 pm, the cross in the baler's PTO shaft let loose at full tilt. Now I need a PTO shaft, a yoke and 2 crosses but no parts orders 'till Monday.

I consider it a success that I didn't end it all.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rank said:


> Trying to do 160 acres all by yourself without rain? _That's_ impressive. We've got 7 guys working at this.


Thanks, but I won't try to claim it was all skill or great planning, a large part this year was just plain dumb luck. Would mow 15-35 acres at a time when the forecast looked favorable, but planned on more of it getting rained on after it was baled, but then it would hold off 12-24 hours on the rain so that extra time allowed me to get the majority in storage without so much a drop of rain on it. A large part of my first cutting gets sold to a local stable and the rest goes to the cows, so I do have a place to get rid of less than horse quality hay..


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2009)

got lucky cut 45 mon morn baled 3000 smalls wend started pourin thurs aft comin home with last load (50 bales got washed didnt make it home) try again wend aft


----------



## Mipaintlady (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi 
No hay down for us yet this year. We only do about 100 acres. Mostly for my horses and hay we sell to other horse owners. Was hoping to cut today, but rained tonight and projected to rain the next 2 days. We are in Northern Lower Michigan near the Bridge. So its about normal for this type of hay. Sold the Dairy cows and now cater to the horse people. It doesn't look like we will be getting the 2000 squares off the one 13 acre field like last year. To cold this spring and early summer. But the last few hot days the fields have really jumped. We have our fingers crossed. So do our customers. Keep telling one who bugs me on a regular basis. I can't sell what I don't know if we will have or not!!! 
I hope everyone has a safe good hay season.

Suzanne


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rains over in southern Indiana, dry for 10 days now, missing two 60% chances. The drought is on. Feast or famine! Nice to be able to let the mower run wild and not worry wether we will get it baled or not.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Rains over in southern Indiana, dry for 10 days now, missing two 60% chances. The drought is on. Feast or famine! Nice to be able to let the mower run wild and not worry wether we will get it baled or not.


Almost the exact same thing here. Planted the soybeans and millet last Monday and not a drop of rain 
since. We mowed a bunch Foxtail today before it went seed just making sure we have something 
to carry us through the winter, I've got a bad feeling about the rest of the summer! We'll baling it 
Thur. should be fully cured by then, highs around 90 and very low humidity, humidity is not suppose 
to be back in here until Friday and Sat. They're saying rain next week.


----------

